# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Pariisi-Roubaix 2015

## Googol

*113. Pariisi-Roubaix (FRA), 12.4.2015*

*Luokittelu WT*




*Pariisi-Roubaix, nupukivisektorit*

27 | Troisvilles à Inchy | 2 200 m | ***
26 | Viesly à Quiévy | 1 800 m | ***
25 | Quiévy à Saint-Python | 3 700 m | ****
24 | Saint-Python | 1 500 m | **
23 | Vertain à Saint-Martin-sur-Écaillon | 2 300 m | ***
22 | Verchain-Maugré à Quérénaing | 1 600 m | ***
21 | Quérénaing à Maing| 2 500 m | ***
20 | Maing à Monchaux-sur-Écaillon | 1 600 m | ***
19 | Haveluy à Wallers | 2 500 m | ****
18 | Trouée d'Arenberg | 2 400 m | *****
17 | Wallers à Hélesmes | 1 600 m | ***
16 | Hornaing à Wandignies | 3 700 m | ****
15 | Warlaing à Brillon | 2 400 m | ***
14 | Tilloy à Sars-et-Rosières | 2 400 m | ****
13 | Beuvry-la-Forêt à Orchies | 1 400 m | ***
12 | Orchies | 1 700 m | ***
11 | Auchy-lez-Orchies à Bersée | 2 600 m | ****
10 | Mons-en-Pévèle | 3 000 m | *****
9 | Mérignies à Avelin | 700 m | **
8 | Pont-Thibaut à Ennevelin | 1 400 m | ***
7 | Templeuve (Moulin-de-Vertain) | 500 m | **
6-2 | Cysoing à Bourghelles | 1 300 m | ***
6-1 | Bourghelles à Wannehain | 1 100 m | ***
5 | Camphin-en-Pévèle | 1 800 m | ****
4 | Carrefour de l'Arbre | 2 100 m | *****
3 | Gruson | 1 100 m | **
2 | Willems à Hem | 1 400 m | **
1 | Roubaix (espace Crupelandt) | 300 m | *


*Pariisi-Roubaix, voittajat 1990-2014*

1990 Eddy Planckaert (BEL)
1991 Marc Madiot (FRA)
1992 Gilbert Duclos-Lassalle (FRA)
1993 Gilbert Duclos-Lassalle (FRA)
1994 Andrei Tshmil (BEL)
1995 Franco Ballerini (ITA)
1996 Johan Museeuw (BEL)
1997 Frederic Guesdon (FRA)
1998 Franco Ballerini (ITA)
1999 Andrea Tafi (ITA)
2000 Johan Museeuw (BEL)
2001 Servais Knaven (NED)
2002 Johan Museeuw (BEL)
2003 Peter van Petegem (BEL)
2004 Magnus Bäckstedt (SWE)
2005 Tom Boonen (BEL)
2006 Fabian Cancellara (SUI)
2007 Stuart O'Grady (AUS)
2008 Tom Boonen (BEL)
2009 Tom Boonen (BEL)
2010 Fabian Cancellara (SUI)
2011 Johan van Summeren (BEL)
2012 Tom Boonen (BEL)
2013 Fabian Cancellara (SUI)
2014 Niki Terpstra (NED)


*Pariisi-Roubaix, eniten voittoja*

*4 voittoa*
Roger de Vlaeminck (BEL) | 1972, 1974, 1975, 1977
Tom Boonen (BEL) | 2005, 2008, 2009, 2012

*3 voittoa*
Octave Lapize (FRA) | 1909, 1910, 1911
Gaston Rebry (BEL) | 1931, 1934, 1935
Rik van Looy (BEL) | 1961, 1962, 1965
Eddy Merckx (BEL) | 1968, 1970, 1973
Francesco Moser (ITA) | 1978, 1979, 1980
Johan Museeuw (BEL) | 1996, 2000, 2002
Fabian Cancellara (SUI) | 2006, 2010, 2013


*Pariisi-Roubaix, eniten voittoja, aktiivipyöräilijät*

*4 voittoa*
Tom Boonen (BEL) | 2005, 2008, 2009, 2012

*3 voittoa*
Fabian Cancellara (SUI) | 2006, 2010, 2013

*1 voitto*
Johan van Summeren (BEL) | 2011
Niki Terpstra (NED) | 2014


*Pariisi - Roubaix, joukkueet*

AG2R LA MONDIALE
ASTANA PRO TEAM
BMC RACING TEAM
BORA - ARGON 18
BRETAGNE - SECHE ENVIRONNEMENT
COFIDIS, SOLUTIONS CREDITS
ETIXX - QUICK STEP
FDJ
IAM CYCLING
LAMPRE - MERIDA
LOTTO SOUDAL
MOVISTAR TEAM
MTN - QHUBEKA P/B SAMSUNG
ORICA GREENEDGE
TEAM CANNONDALE - GARMIN
TEAM EUROPCAR
TEAM GIANT ALPECIN
TEAM KATUSHA
TEAM LOTTO NL - JUMBO
TEAM SKY
TINKOFF - SAXO
TOPSPORT VLAANDEREN - BALOISE
TREK FACTORY RACING
UNITEDHEALTHCARE PRO CYCLING TEAM
WANTY – GROUPE GOBERT


*Pariisi - Roubaix, lopullinen lähtölista*

*ETIXX - QUICK STEP:* 1 TERPSTRA Niki, 2 KEISSE Iljo, 3 LAMPAERT Yves, 4 MAES Nikolas, 5 STYBAR Zdenek, 6 TRENTIN Matteo, 7 VAN KEIRSBULCK Guillaume, 8 VANDENBERGH Stijn
*TEAM GIANT-ALPECIN:* 11 DEGENKOLB John, 12 ARNDT Nikias, 13 CURVERS Roy, 14 DE BACKER Bert, 15 DE KORT Koen, 16 SINKELDAM Ramon, 17 STAMSNIJDER Tom, 18 TIMMER Albert
*TEAM KATUSHA:* 21 KRISTOFF Alexander, 22 HALLER Marco, 23 KUZNETSOV Vyacheslav, 24 PAOLINI Luca, 25 PORSEV Alexander, 26 SELIG Rüdiger, 27 SMUKULIS Gatis, 28 ISAYCHEV Vladimir
*TINKOFF - SAXO:* 31 SAGAN Peter, 32 BODNAR Maciej, 33 BRESCHEL Matti, 34 BRUTT Pavel, 35 JUUL JENSEN Christopher, 36 MORKOV Michael, 37 TOSATTO Matteo, 38 TRUSOV Nikolai
*TEAM LOTTO NL - JUMBO:* 41 VANMARCKE Sep, 42 FLENS Rick, 43 LEEZER Tom, 44 TANKINK Bram, 45 TJALLINGII Maarten, 46 VAN ASBROECK Tom, 47 WAGNER Robert, 48 WYNANTS Maarten
*TEAM SKY:* 51 WIGGINS Bradley, 52 EISEL Bernhard, 53 FENN Andrew, 54 KNEES Christian, 55 PUCCIO Salvatore, 56 ROWE Luke, 57 STANNARD Ian, 58 THOMAS Geraint
*BMC RACING TEAM:* 61 VAN AVERMAET Greg, 62 BURGHARDT Marcus, 63 DRUCKER Jean Pierre, 64 KUENG Stefan, 65 OSS Daniel, 66 QUINZIATO Manuel, 67 SCHÄR Michael, 68 ZABEL Rick
*FDJ:* 71 DEMARE Arnaud, 72 BONNET William, 73 BOUCHER David, 74 DELAGE Mickael, 75 FISCHER Murilo Antonio, 76 LADAGNOUS Matthieu, 77 OFFREDO Yohan, 78 SARREAU Marc
*ASTANA PRO TEAM:* 81 BOOM Lars, 82 AYAZBAYEV Maxat, 83 BOZIC Borut, 84 DE VREESE Laurens, 85 FOMINYKH Daniil, 86 GRUZDEV Dmitriy, 87 TLEUBAYEV Ruslan, 88 WESTRA Lieuwe
*TREK FACTORY RACING:* 91 DEVOLDER Stijn, 92 IRIZAR ARANBURU Markel, 93 POPOVYCH Yaroslav, 94 RAST Grégory, 95 ROULSTON Hayden, 96 STEEGMANS Gert, 97 STUYVEN Jasper, 98 VAN POPPEL Danny
*ORICA GREENEDGE:* 101 HAYMAN Mathew, 102 BEWLEY Sam, 103 BLYTHE Adam, 104 DOCKER Mitchell, 105 DURBRIDGE Luke, 106 KEUKELEIRE Jens, 107 MOURIS Jens, 108 CORT NIELSEN Magnus
*AG2R LA MONDIALE:* 111 VAN SUMMEREN Johan, 112 BAGDONAS Gediminas, 113 GAUDIN Damien, 114 GOUGEARD Alexis, 115 HOULE Hugo, 116 MINARD Sébastien, 117 TURGOT Sébastien, 118 JAUREGUI Quentin
*LOTTO - SOUDAL:* 121 GREIPEL André, 122 BAK Lars Ytting, 123 BENOOT Tiesj, 124 BROECKX Stig, 125 DE BIE Sean, 126 DEBUSSCHERE Jens, 127 ROELANDTS Jurgen, 128 SIEBERG Marcel
*LAMPRE - MERIDA:* 131 POZZATO Filippo, 132 BONIFAZIO Niccolo, 133 CIMOLAI Davide, 134 FENG Chun Kai, 135 MORI Manuele, 136 SANTOS SIMOES OLIVEIRA Nelson Filipe, 137 PIBERNIK Luka, 138 RICHEZE Ariel Maximiliano
*IAM CYCLING:* 141 CHAVANEL Sylvain, 142 BRANDLE Matthias, 143 ELMIGER Martin, 144 HAUSSLER Heinrich, 145 KLUGE Roger, 146 PINEAU Jérôme, 147 SARAMOTINS Aleksejs, 148 VAN GENECHTEN Jonas
*TEAM CANNONDALE - GARMIN:* 151 LANGEVELD Sebastian, 152 BAUER Jack, 153 HANSEN Lasse Norman, 154 KOREN Kristjan, 155 MARANGONI Alan, 156 SKJERPING Kristoffer, 157 VAN BAARLE Dylan, 158 ZEPUNTKE Ruben
*COFIDIS, SOLUTIONS CRÉDITS:* 161 SENECHAL Florian, 162 AHLSTRAND Jonas, 163 JOEAAR Gert, 164 LEMOINE Cyril, 165 PETIT Adrien, 166 VAN BILSEN Kenneth, 167 VAN STAEYEN Michael, 168 VENTURINI Clément
*MTN - QHUBEKA:* 171 FARRAR Tyler, 172 BOS Theo, 173 BRAMMEIER Matthew, 174 CIOLEK Gerald, 175 GOSS Matthew Harley, 176 JANSE VAN RENSBURG Reinardt, 177 STAUFF Andreas, 178 THOMSON Jay Robert
*BRETAGNE-SECHE ENVIRONNEMENT:* 181 HUTAROVICH Yauheni, 182 BOULO Matthieu, 183 BRUN Frédéric, 184 JARRIER Benoit, 185 LABORIE Christophe, 186 LEDANOIS Kevin, 187 MCLAY Daniel, 188 PERICHON Pierre-Luc
T*OPSPORT VLAANDEREN - BALOISE:* 191 WALLAYS Jelle, 192 DECLERCQ Tim, 193 NAESEN Oliver, 194 SALOMEIN Jarl, 195 STEELS Stijn, 196 THEUNS Edward, 197 VAN HOECKE Gijs, 198 VANSPEYBROUCK Pieter
*TEAM EUROPCAR:* 201 ENGOULVENT Jimmy, 202 BERNAUDEAU Giovanni, 203 DUCHESNE Antoine, 204 GENE Yohann, 205 JEROME Vincent, 206 LAMOISSON Morgan, 207 MARTINEZ Yannick, 208 MORICE Julien
*WANTY – GROUPE GOBERT:* 211 LEUKEMANS Björn, 212 ANTONINI Simone, 213 BACKAERT Frederik, 214 DE TROYER Tim, 215 DEVRIENDT Tom, 216 MARCATO Marco, 217 VAN MELSEN Kevin, 218 VANLANDSCHOOT James
*MOVISTAR TEAM:* 221 ERVITI Imanol, 222 GADRET John, 223 HERRADA LOPEZ Jesús, 224 MALORI Adriano, 225 ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin, 226 SANZ UNZUE Enrique, 227 SÜTTERLIN Jasha, 228 VENTOSO ALBERDI Francisco José
*BORA-ARGON 18:* 231 ARCHBOLD Shane, 232 DEMPSTER Zakkari, 233 MATZKA Ralf, 234 PFINGSTEN Christoph, 235 SCHILLINGER Andreas, 236 SCHWARZMANN Michael, 237 THURAU Bjorn, 238 THWAITES Scott
*UNITEDHEALTHCARE PRO CYCLING TEAM:* 241 BAZZANA Alessandro, 242 FÖRSTER Robert, 243 FRATTINI Davide, 244 JONES Christopher, 245 MURPHY John, 246 PUTT Tanner, 247 SUMMERHILL Daniel, 248 ZURLO Federico

----------


## Googol

Kuivaa näyttäisi taas olevan. Mikä siinä on, että aina Roubaix'n ja Strade Bianchen aikaan on kuivaa? Kristoff näyttää olevan vedonlyöjien suosikki, jaetulla kakkossijalla Wiggins, Stybar ja Vanmarcke. Lars Boom voitti (sateisen) Tour-etapin viime vuonna ja oli vahva myös Rondessa, joten voisi olla mahdollinen pieni yllättäjä. Pozzato toivottavasti pärjää myös kun on tuossa PodiumCafen VDS joukkueessa.

----------


## PeeHoo

Hepon porukalla on kisakatsomo:

Paris-Roubaix -kisakatsomo (vain HePon jäsenille!)sunnuntai kello 13:30
Roihuvuoren Kirjasto paikkakunnalla Helsinki, Finland

----------


## vetooo

Hienoa, ei tarvinnut avata ketjua! Kiitokset Googolille!

----------


## PeeHoo

Bet365:n vedonlyöntikertoimia.
Kristoff näyttää olevan ykkössuosikki useimmissa firmoissa. Minusta Sir Bradley on yllättävän korkealla. 
Alexander Kristoff
4

Bradley Wiggins
7

Zdenek Stybar
15/2

Niki Terpstra
8

Sep Vanmarcke
9

John Degenkolb
8

Geraint Thomas
12

Peter Sagan
13

Lars Boom
12

Greg Van Avermaet
14

Ian Stannard
33

Jurgen Roelandts
40

Stijn Vandenbergh
40

Arnaud Demare
33

----------


## Googol

Britit betsaa Wigginsiä, joten kannattaa pitää kerroin aika matalalla.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Ois kiva jos Wiggo voittais jostain pikkuporukan hatkasta pudottamalla Stybarin suotaan vetoon ja Sep Vanmarcken vielä lopuksi. Mut luultavasti se on sillä lailla että joku Prinsessa Ruusunen moodi napsahtaa ja taas heitellään Pinaa kuin kakkapökälettä.

Toivottavasti Kristoff putoaa ajoissa pois..on niin tylsää sen kilpailutapa että oksat pois..

----------


## Paolo

Wigginsille soisi kyllä voiton tuohon paikkaan...

----------


## Samuli

> Toivottavasti Kristoff putoaa ajoissa pois..on niin tylsää sen kilpailutapa että oksat pois..



Mitä vikaa oli Flandersissa?

----------


## OJ

GvA voi olla kova ja jos voisin, niin voisin laittaa muutaman killingin peliin. Terpstra on varmaan keulilla ja sitten nämä "epäonnistujat" eli Sagan, Boom, Pozzato Stybar ynnä muut ovat klassikkokampanjansa kanssa vähän pulassa ja sieltä voi löytyä potkua. En jaksa oikein uskoa Wigginsiin ja eihän villarimedian juttuja kestäisi erkkikään jos Sir Wiggo pokkaa kiven murikan Roubaixissa. Jos mustaa hevosta pitäisi tarjota, niin Björn Leukemans olisi yksi kandidaatti suoraan puskista. Ilmeisesti hyvä jalka Rondessa, mutta ketju/vaihtaja pyki Kruisbergin juurella ja kisa meni siinä. Viime vuonna 15. P-R:ssä.

----------


## Mattia

> Toivottavasti Kristoff putoaa ajoissa  pois..on niin tylsää sen kilpailutapa että oksat pois..



Joo, ei kai kukaan tykkää semmosesta tavasta ajaa, jossa joko  viedään massakiristä tai tehdään pienessä hatkaporukassa oma osuus  vetotöistä niin, että hatka menee päätyyn, kuten Panne 1. etappi.  Ja tosiaan tuommonen Flandersin 30 km pitkä 2 miehen irtiotto mäkiseen  maastoon...tosi tylsää..

Mikähän tapa tyydyttäisi ?

----------


## asb

Kuivaa on taas. Joku tilastonikkari voisi katsoa kuinka monta sateisen Pariisi-Roubaixin kokenutta kuskia on tämän sunnuntain pelotonissa.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Niinkuin aiemmin sanoin se Terpstra Kristoff pari oli ratkottu sillä hetkellä kun irtosivat muista. Terpstralla ei ollut teoreettisiakaan mahdollisuuksia mutta ei se hänen vikansa ollut, tallin olisi pitänyt ajaa se hatka kiinni heti ja uusi sekoitus. Mutta ei siellä enää ollut oikein ajajia siihen hommaan. 

Ihan puhdas katsojanäkökulma mulla on. Mitä enemmän yllättäviä käänteitä ja spektaakkelimaisia itsensä ylittämisiä, sitä parempi.

----------


## villef

> Kuivaa on taas. Joku tilastonikkari voisi katsoa kuinka monta sateisen Pariisi-Roubaixin kokenutta kuskia on tämän sunnuntain pelotonissa.



Jossain oli käppyrä että maalis-huhtikuu on tuolla päin maailmaa vähäsateisinta (kuten myös omalla kokemuksella ilman mitään tutkimusta myös on kevät Suomessa), eli Sathre Bianche tjsp ja Paris-Roubaix ajetaan yleensä kuivassa, mutta heinäkuussa kun taas Pohjois-Ranskan mukuloille mennään, saattaa hyvinkin todennäköisesti tulla märkä kisa..

----------


## kontio

joo en mäkäään ymmärrä Kristoffin mollaamista. tarpeeksi kova ajamaan Kvaremontissa karkuun ja tarpeeksi nopea pätkimään melkein kenet tahansa loppukirissä. Olisko kisan nopeimman miehen pitänyt pudottaa vielä kisan hitain suoraan vetoon ennen loppukiriä varmuuden vuoksi? ;-)

Norja menettäny pirun kovan hiihtäjän Kristoffissa mutta onneks ilmankin menee silläpuolella ihan kohtuullisesti  :Hymy:

----------


## JonneK

Löytyykö netistä ilmaista live lähetystä? Hitsi vieköön kun Sonerakaapelista ei enää tule Eurosporttia.

Edit: streami löytyi: http://privatestream.tv/player?strea...600&height=510

Edit2: lista streameistä: https://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/#

josta katson brittien Eurosport HD streamiä: http://www.cyclinghub.tv/livestream  :Hymy:  :Hymy:  :Hymy: 

(Link5 procyclingliven listalta)

----------


## Hardza

Tuon viimeisimmin linkin totesin parhaaksi, mitä selailin muutamia läpi, procyclinglive.com kautta näyttää aika hyvin löytyvän noita!

----------


## kolistelija

Tämä toimii yleensä ihan hyvin... http://www.eurosportplayer.fi/  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## JonneK

> Tuon viimeisimmin linkin totesin parhaaksi, mitä selailin muutamia läpi, procyclinglive.com kautta näyttää aika hyvin löytyvän noita!



Viimeisestä englanninkielisestä linkki linkitti http://www.streamnowmovies.com:iin jossa piti luoda käyttäjätilin luottokorttitietoinen. Vai onko sulla suora linkki tohon viimeiseen paremman laatuiseen linkkiin?

----------


## TMo

> Löytyykö netistä ilmaista live lähetystä? Hitsi vieköön kun Sonerakaapelista ei enää tule Eurosporttia.
> 
> Edit: streami löytyi: http://privatestream.tv/player?strea...600&height=510



iPadilla airplayatessa telkkariin valikoima vähän rajatumpi, mutta ylläoleva toimii, mutta ääntä ei kuulu mulla - entä muilla?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JonneK

> Tämä toimii yleensä ihan hyvin... http://www.eurosportplayer.fi/



 Tottakai rahalla saa, mutta katson mielluummin ilmaiseksi kun Sonera ei saannut Eurosportin diiliä jatkettua kaapelista. 4,99 kestotilauksena tai 6,99 euroa ei oikein kiinnosta.

----------


## kolistelija

Sanoiko selin että keskari tähän asti 48km/h vai oliko se vain ensimmäisen tunnin keskari?








> iPadilla airplayatessa telkkariin valikoima vähän rajatumpi, mutta ylläoleva toimii, mutta ääntä ei kuulu mulla - entä muilla?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







> Tottakai rahalla saa, mutta katson mielluummin ilmaiseksi kun Sonera ei saannut Eurosportin diiliä jatkettua kaapelista. 4,99 kestotilauksena tai 6,99 euroa ei oikein kiinnosta.



Hintalaatusuhde siis kohdaallaan...

----------


## JonneK

Ääntä tuli kyllä privatestreamistä mutta cyclingshubin linkki oli mielestäni parempaa laatua. Siinä mun piti erikseen nostaa selainplayerin ääni ylös joka oli oletuksena äänettömällä.

----------


## Hardza

Tuo http://www.cyclinghub.tv/livestream menee mulla suoraan streamiin.
E: Näyttäs olevan nyt aika diashowta, mutta sitäpä varten on maksukanavat...

----------


## kmw

Striimeille on oma ketju. Käyttäkää sitä, plz.

----------


## OJ

Arenberg näytti menevän varsin sopuisasti ja Haussler, Ossi sun muita vei porukkaa. Saattaa olla todellisen mustan hevosen päivä, joku Demare tms.

EDIT: Ja nyt mennään tien leveydeltä rauhassa ja Arenbergillä pudonneet tulevat takaisin.

Ja mä seuraan http://www.hoeverkanhetkomen.nl/ss21a.php. Jokainen itseään kunnioittava pyöräilyfani opiskelee tietenkin hollantia, että pääsee hyötymään Sporzan lähetyksistä. Toisaalta, ei tarvitse kuunnella Eurosportin jaaritteluja vaikkei mitään ymmärtäisikään.

----------


## OJ

Ja juna tulee, puomit alas.

----------


## TuplaO

Aikamoisen riskin ottivat puomin ohittajat...

----------


## OJ

Saas nähdä kuinka moni hylätään kun noin moni meni puomien alta/ohi. Jos tuomarit seuraavat UCI:n sääntöjä, niin todellisen mustan hevosen mahdollisuudet sen kuin parantuvat.

----------


## TuplaO

> Aikamoisen riskin ottivat puomin ohittajat...



...etenkin, jos junan edeltä ehtineet jäivät vielä venailemaan.

----------


## Pohtis

[QUOTE=kolistelija;2357092]Sanoiko selin että keskari tähän asti 48km/h vai oliko se vain ensimmäisen tunnin keskari?

Ekan tunnin keskari 50,4 km/h myötätuulen siivittämänä ja kaksi ekaa tuntia mentiin 48 km/h keskarilla.

----------


## Pohtis

> Aikamoisen riskin ottivat puomin ohittajat...



Jep, onneksi TGV ei ajanut täyttä vauhtia..

----------


## CamoN

Yllättävän paljon sekaisin tuo Skyn paletti toistaiseksi. Global Cycling Networkin ennakossa veikkasivat Wiggins, Stannard, Thomas ja Rowe -nelikon olevan aika vahvoilla jos selviävät ehjinä loppuun. Arenbergilla ajoivat siellä sun täällä, Thomasilla alussa rengasrikko ja meni kumoon äsken. Ei ole helppoa edes neljällä kärjellä.

Jotenkin nyt on sellainen hämärä kutina että tämä voi olla Saganin päivä. EQS varmaan taktikoi ajajansa ujos hyvissä ajoin ennen stadionia.

----------


## kontio

ketkäs just 10 vuotta sitten tulivat hylätyksi kun puomin alittivat Cancellaran tms ollessa hatkassa? Joku discoveryn mies ehkä ja...

----------


## OJ

Sporzan selostaja tossa jutteli, että jos seuraa aiempaa käytäntöä, niin kaikki, jotka ylittivät tasoristeyksen valon syttymisen jälkeen, pitäisi hylätä.

Ja viimeinen sateinen P-R taisi olla 2002 kun Hincapie pyöri pitkin ojanpohjia, eli 34-v tai nuoremmat kuskit eivät ole ajaneet P-R:ää märässä kelissä.

----------


## OJ

GvA, Kristoff, Wiggo pihalla. Onko Wiggo jopa ihan mutajengeissä?

----------


## OJ

Kyllä se taitaa vielä tulla kiinni, mutta tarpeetonta revittelyä, että pääsee takaisin ajamaan kisaa.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Hyvin veti EQS jengin nauhaksi ja poikki tohon sivarikäännökseen.

Noi Selin vanhemman katsomovalmennukset alkaa kyllästyttää aiemmin ja aiemmin. Joskus kielivalintoja renkkaamalla tulee Playerista vahingossa englannin kieli ja se on aina juhlaa. Siellä ei sanota että pikkuhatkassa taakse vaihtava ajaja on putoamassa..

----------


## OJ

Mapei ajaa tätä kisaa, ja nyt ei sopisi ryssiä. Taas näyttää venyvän ja saattaa mennä katkipoikki. Kristoff nousi tylsästi pieneltä takamatkalta keulille.

----------


## OJ

Sektorilla 10 pitäisi mennä, ei noin isoa porukkaa voi hinata kovin pitkälle.

----------


## OJ

Tuulee väärästä suunnasta.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Jospa Stijn näyttääkin tänään 40km kirin! Van Summeren 2.0

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Ei vaan käsitä miksei porukka stoppaa nyt ja sano Katushan miehille "Tulkaas ajaa välillä kun ei teitä ole näkyny missään koko päivänä!"

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Noni sit mentiin!

----------


## OJ

Katos Wiggoa. Jos sky vie, niin seuraavat 20-vuotta saadaan lukea juttuja että "Sky keksi pyörän, pyöräilyn, kilpapyöräilyn ja hehkulampun".

----------


## bucinebikers

> Ei vaan käsitä miksei porukka stoppaa nyt ja sano Katushan miehille "Tulkaas ajaa välillä kun ei teitä ole näkyny missään koko päivänä!"



Kaksikymppiä maalista niin tuovat Kristoffin kärkeen hakeen voiton...onhan hän mukana vai onko kun ei oo näkynyt... A Kristolexander Kristoff

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Avermat taas riehuu ajoissa voitot pois. Endurokapteeneiden joukkueet alkaa kyllä ryssimään tämän kirimiesten plakkariin. Alkaa tulee kiire.

----------


## N.N.

on tämä, Elisan hd eurosport katkesi 30 km ennen maalia


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JonneK

Toivon että Sagan tai Wiggo voittais tänään. Cyklinghubin streami keskeyi niin katson nyt sportingvideo.tv streamiä. Surkee kuvanlaatu mutta pätkii vähemmän.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Stybar kevyt paniikki kun Degenkolb tuikkas eteen.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Nyt pitäis Degen ja Avermatin pudottaa heti toi QSE pois

----------


## TMo

Mikäs spessuun tuli kun se piti puskaan heittää?
Kärjessä vähän keskustelua vetovuoroista?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PeeHoo

Nyt on kyllä pakko vaihtaa shampoomerkkiä.

Myydäänkö Alpeciniä Suomessa?

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Ihan ansaittu voitto Degelle. Rohkea ajo ja ei mennyt pupu pöksyyn vaikka QSE:llä paljon viksumpi paketti kun eivät ajaneet Terpstralle.

----------


## JonneK

En nänhyt tilannetta mutta kuulin selostuksesta (brittien eurosportti) että Saganilla oli teknisiä vaikeuksia, mahdollisesti ei saannut vaihdettua isolle eturattaalle? Kuulin tosta spessun puskaanheitosta mutten nähnyt tilannetta. Oliko Peter Sagan joka sai tarpeeks ja keskeytti vai saiko uuden fillarin huoltoautosta? Sagan sopi mielestäni 
paremmin Cannondalen tiimiin.
Edit: Sagan 23. pääjoukossa 31 sekkaa kärjestä.





> Mikäs spessuun tuli kun se piti puskaan heittää?
> Kärjessä vähän keskustelua vetovuoroista?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kuovipolku

Jos hollantia yhtään ymmärsin, Sean Kelly ja John Degenkolb ovat ainoat jotka ovat voittaneet samana vuonna sekä Milano-Sanremon että Paris-Roubaix'n.

(Toisaalta melkoisen merkityksetön ja vain tilastomiehiä ja trivianetsijöitä kiinnostava tieto, mutta IMHO kuvaa tietyllä tavalla saavutuksen vaikeutta ja poikkeuslaatuisuutta.)

----------


## Onceagain

Oli kyllä viihdyttävä kisa ja vielä hyvällä livestreamilla Sporzan kautta. Hyvä Degenkolb!

----------


## TMo

> En nänhyt tilannetta mutta kuulin selostuksesta (brittien eurosportti) että Saganilla oli teknisiä vaikeuksia, mahdollisesti ei saannut vaihdettua isolle eturattaalle? Kuulin tosta spessun puskaanheitosta mutten nähnyt tilannetta. Oliko Peter Sagan joka sai tarpeeks ja keskeytti vai saiko uuden fillarin huoltoautosta? Sagan sopi mielestäni 
> paremmin Cannondalen tiimiin.
> Edit: Sagan 23. pääjoukossa 31 sekkaa kärjestä.



voin olla totaalisen väärässä mutta se kuski joka paiskasi pyörän puskaan ja sai huoltoautosta uuden oli minun silmiin saxo-tinkoff tallista. Mutta ilman ääntä kun seurasin ja osittain yhdellä silmällä niin saattoi mennä tunnistus väärin.

----------


## Tassu

Eihän se Sagan sitä pyörää sinne puskaan paiskannu, laitto ("heitti") sen sinne sillee nätisti ettei tullu vaurioo. Toisin kuin Skyn ajaja tässä taannoin, kun kaatoi pyörän suoraan maahan.

----------


## buhvalo

Mahtavuutta viimeviikkoiset sprinttereiden temposuoritukset

----------


## kolistelija

> Eihän se Sagan sitä pyörää sinne puskaan paiskannu, laitto ("heitti") sen sinne sillee nätisti ettei tullu vaurioo. Toisin kuin Skyn ajaja tässä taannoin, kun kaatoi pyörän suoraan maahan.



Näin tosiaan. Vaikea keksiä parempaa keinoa saada fillari siististi äkkiä pois, niin ettei huollon kanssa synny väärinkäsityksiä tai risa fillari ole edessä uutta tuotaessa.

----------


## CamoN

Britti-Eurosportilla ihmettelivät pitkään, alkaen kun oli jäljellä 16-20km tms., kun Sagan hakkasi vasenta kahvaansa sivulta toistuvasti, ihan kuin olisi ollut jotain jumissa. Jotain sössöttivät vääntyneestä jarrukahvasta tms. Minun silmään näytti ettei sähkö enää kulkenut etuvaihtajalle, mutta toisaalta ei kai pelkällä pikkurieskalla olisi millään riittänyt vauhti pysyä sitä kymmentä kilometriä ryhmän mukana. Ja toisinpäin, jos ketju oli isommalla rattaalla niin ei kai se mitään haittaa.

Degenkolbille täytyy nostaa hattua, moni sprintteri olisi vetänyt häntänsä koipien väliin heti päästyään siihen kärkipariin kiinni. Nyt teki oman osansa duunista ja asemoi itsensä täysin oppikirjan mukaan loppukiriin. Stybaria toisaalta kävi vähän sääliksi, mutta EQS:ltä vissiin loppui taas pelikirja ratkaisevalla hetkellä.

----------


## Munarello

> Eihän se Sagan sitä pyörää sinne puskaan paiskannu, laitto ("heitti") sen sinne sillee nätisti ettei tullu vaurioo. Toisin kuin Skyn ajaja tässä taannoin, kun kaatoi pyörän suoraan maahan.



Juu. Kaikki kunnia Broodlay Waggonsille ajotaidoistaan. Snadisti laittoi silti taas yököttämään, miten vähän on arvostusta työvälineitään kohtaan. Viikko sitten siitä vaan kädet irti ja pyörä suoraan katuun. Oikeat ammattilaiset pitää työkaluistaan parempaa huolta.

----------


## OJ

Minä olin ihan varma, että Boom olisi avannut kirin takasuoran puolivälissä, mutta kaikki odottivat Degenkolbin avausta, ja sitten olikin myöhäistä. Ihan kuin Degenkolb olisi ollut ainoa, jolla oli minkäänlaista suunnitelmaa velodromille tultaessa.

Ihan OK kisa ja vähän erilainen kuin yleensä. 

Sukupolvensa paras kuski sitten antoi muiden ottaa paremmat sijat ja otti itse rennosti 19. sijalla.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Voisi sanoa että Degenkolb on nyt uusi Tom Boonen. Luultavasti tämä mies ottaa vielä maailmanmestaruudenkin. Ei lainkaan pelkkä kirimies vaikka pistepaitoja löytyy paljon. Mahtava spiritti päällä vetää Avermatia ja Lampaertia vaan kyydissä että Stybar sai tehdä kaikkensa. Viimeisen 40-50 kilsaahan oli todella kova vastatuuli.

Wiggo oli kerrassaan pettymys. 

Saramontis muuten 13. vaikka ajoi jonkun matkaa hatkaakin.

----------


## tapna

Koko Peloton TGV:tä odottelemaan jääneitä lukuunottamatta olisi pitänyt hylätä. CN:n mukaan punainen valo paloi jo siinä vaiheessa kuin ensimmäinen vetomies lähti ylittämään junarataa.

----------


## TERU

Onko noita kameroita jo liikaakin kuvaamassa ajajia, kun ohjaajan on niin vaikeata valita sopivaa kuvaa lähetykseen. Kisa oli mahtava kuten aijemminkin, mutta tv-kuva aivan liian katkonaista ja väliin väärää tapahtumaa esittävä. Myös Baskimaan ajon yhden moottoripyörän selästä kuva tärisevää kuin kivitieltä vaikka alla oli silein asfaltti. Pientä kritiikkiä Eurosportin suuntaan siis, pliis.

----------


## tapna

Kameroiden määrä sinänsä ei välttämättä haittaa, vaan pikemminkin ohjaajan tilannetajun puute. Se on täysin totta, että monta kertaa ruudussa näkyy vääriä asioita. Yhtenä esimerkkinä mainittakoon hatkan hassutteluajamisen kuvaaminen Arenbergin jälkeen, kun samaan aikaan pääjoukossa oli menossa taistelu hyvistä paikoista ennen Arenbergiä. Rondesta taas Terpstran ja Kristoffin ratkaisuisku jäi suurelta osin näkemättä, kun piti näyttää pudottutta Seppeä.

----------


## kukavaa

> Pientä kritiikkiä Eurosportin suuntaan siis, pliis.



Ei eurosportti niitä lähettämiään tapahtumia kuvaa.

----------


## PeeHoo

Suuresta junajutusta kaksi kysymystä:

   1) Mitä säännöt sanovat asiasta, siis punaisia päin ajamisesta?
   2) Onkä järjestäjillä mahdollista sopia, ettei juuri ajajien mennessä menisi junaa? Pyöräiljöiden tulo saadaan aika tarkkaan arvioiduksi, sää toki vaikuttaa nopeuteen.

----------


## plr

UCI: Practical guide for the finish judge
http://www.uci.ch/mm/Document/News/N...NG_English.PDF

NB: When a level crossing is closed, the finish judge and timekeeper must ensure that the rules of the UCI regulations are complied with. Riders must not cross a closed level crossing - in addition to the legal penalty, riders who do not comply with this rule will be disqualified by race officials.

Eli sääntöjen mukainen rangaistus on diskaus. En tiedä löytyykö sääntöä, jolla tätä voidaan lieventää.

----------


## plr

inrng.com:ssa on hyvä juttu tuosta tapahtumasta: http://inrng.com/2015/04/the-moment-...-roubaix-2015/

Artikkelin mukaan tuomarit eivät kyenneet identifioimaan tasoristeyksen kielletyllä tavalla ylittäneitä pyöräilijöitä, joten heitä ei saatu poistettua kisasta.

----------


## OJ

SNCF on aloittanut lakitoimet tasorisgaten johdosta. Videota on sen verran, ja varmaan hyvälaatuisena, että eiköhän jotain sanktioita tule.

----------


## plr

Jos rangaistuksia ei tule, se kannustaa vastaisuudessakin yrittämään junan alta ehtimiseen. Videolta kun katsoo, niin pyöräilijöillä oli täysi työ puomien ja muiden pyöräilijöiden väistelemisessä. Ei siinä paljon ehditty katsella tuleeko junia.

----------


## kolistelija

> Jos rangaistuksia ei tule, se kannustaa vastaisuudessakin yrittämään junan alta ehtimiseen. Videolta kun katsoo, niin pyöräilijöillä oli täysi työ puomien ja muiden pyöräilijöiden väistelemisessä. Ei siinä paljon ehditty katsella tuleeko junia.



Ei varmaankaan kannusta. Oletan että painotetaan sitä että kisa nautralisoidaan siksi aikaa että tilanne saadaan siihen kuntoon mitä on ennen pysähdystä.

----------


## PeeHoo

Vuonna 1937 junat menivät hitaammiin, radan ylitys alkaa noin 11 sekunnin kohdalta.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7Q62ouI9iI

----------


## OJ

Ei tarvitse ihan kaikkea ymmärtää, että viesti välittyy http://sporza.be/cm/sporza/wielrennen/1.2304194

----------


## plr

> Oletan että painotetaan sitä että kisa nautralisoidaan siksi aikaa että tilanne saadaan siihen kuntoon mitä on ennen pysähdystä.



Ainakaan sääntöjen mukaan tilannetta ei palauteta pysähdystä edeltävään tilaan kuin joissakin erikoistapauksissa. UCIn sääntö 2.3.035.

Cyclingnewsin foorumilla oli minusta analysoitu asiaa kohtalaisen hyvin:
http://forum.cyclingnews.com/viewtop...88330#p1688330

----------


## TERU

> Ei eurosportti niitä lähettämiään tapahtumia kuvaa.



Eurosport kuitenkin kynii rahaa minulta, kenellepä muutenkaan valittaisin. Eipä nyt viesti tätä kautta heille mene, ei ei...

Tähän saakka italiasta tulevat ajot ovat olleet tuon kaltaista häiskimistä, otokset lyhempiä kuin mainosotokset, nyt olivat ranskalaisetkin samalla tyylillä panneet jakeluun. Jospa sitten ohjaajia on liikaa.

----------

